# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  Realistic Disney Princess Waistlines

## Member11



----------


## Nara

It's actually really messed up how unrealistic these are. I mean, I was like 8 years old and thought my body was unnatural because of these movies giving me the wrong idea. Waistline is not something an 8-year-old should worry about.

----------

